# Favorite Compact handgun...



## Cruentus (Sep 18, 2005)

What is your favorite compact handgun (Something that you could fit in your pocket) and why?

 :2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2005)

At the moment, my smallest handgun is a Glock 19 and I don't consider that a pocket gun.  However, my next handgun purchase will be a S&W J-frame revolver (or equivalent).  My reasons for this are that they're lightweight, easy to hide in a pocket or in the waistband, and by using a revolver you can actually shoot though the pocket in a desperate situation.  They're also extremely reliable.  My other "pick" for a pocket-gun would be something like the Kel-tec P11 or baby-Glock because of the small size, light weight, and "full-size" capacity.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 19, 2005)

Smith J frame is the standard.  I use a p32 when going very compact.  The thing to  remember is that  a  pocket gun is what you carry only to avoid not carrying; it can not and will not take the place of a primary sidearm, even  a compact primary sidearm.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> At the moment, my smallest handgun is a Glock 19 and I don't consider that a pocket gun.  However, my next handgun purchase will be a S&W J-frame revolver (or equivalent).  My reasons for this are that they're lightweight, easy to hide in a pocket or in the waistband, and by using a revolver you can actually shoot though the pocket in a desperate situation.  They're also extremely reliable.  My other "pick" for a pocket-gun would be something like the Kel-tec P11 or baby-Glock because of the small size, light weight, and "full-size" capacity.



When you say "baby Glock," do you mean Glock 26 or 27?


----------



## TonyU (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't consider the Glock 26 or 27 pocket guns. I think they are too big, but if it works for you more power to you. I just don't have pockets that big.

I personaly don't carry pocket guns. Even off duty I carry either my G23 or my Kimber Warrior. The are easily concealable for me, even with shorts.

I am in the process of purchasing a new Kimber which I will be carrying on a regular basis also.

BUT, I do agree that S&W make some good revolvers for pocket and/or back up guns. Can't go wrong there.
For backup I carry a Colt Agent I got my hands on many years ago. I've been wanting to purchase an S&W, but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 19, 2005)

S&W lightweight J-frame (not the all-steel 60 or 640).  I prefer Speer's new Gold Dot for the shorter barrel guns in these (.38 Special +P).  There's really nothing to be gained by going with a full house .357 magnum load from a 1 7/8" barrel.  

These fit in a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster just fine, and in a pair of dress shorts, the gun all but disappears.  

I also like the Kel-Tec P3-AT, stoked with 102 grain Remington Golden Saber BJHP cartridges.  Reliable, and despite its very light weight, the recoil isn't too horrible.  

A distant third was the Beretta Tomcat .32 ACP pistol.  I loaded mine with Silvertips, and the gun was accurate enough at a distance of 15 yards.  Reliable, and I would have felt confident enough with it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 20, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> When you say "baby Glock," do you mean Glock 26 or 27?


Yep! And the 33 (.357 sig) and 28 (.380) also fit into this category (but the .380 models are not marketed in the US).


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2005)

Sig P-230 or the newer P-232..


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 20, 2005)

if I were to buy a "pocket gun" it would be Kahr PM9.   Its a thin single stack 9mm. Decent power in a .380 sized package.

If you carry strongside in a good concealment holster its actually more comfy and readily available than front pocket carry (unless your sitting). My subcompact for everyday carry is a Springfield XD9SC. If I use 40SW mags from the 40SC I can fit 13+1 in a small package (although NOT a pocket gun). The XD subcompacts and Baby Glocks are great in between guns.  Not to small and not to big.


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 21, 2005)

Ruger SP101 in .357


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 21, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> If you carry strongside in a good concealment holster its actually more comfy and readily available than front pocket carry (unless your sitting).


I strongly agree here.  Most of the time, I'll carry a Glock 23 (mid size) in an OWB Desantis mini-slide, that disappears underneath an untucked shirt.  The only times I actually go with pocket carry is when I must have a tucked shirt, and can't wear an overgarmet, which is a rare thing.


----------



## Connovar (Dec 28, 2005)

I prefer a S & W  Scandium frame  357 loaded with 357 Glaser safety slugs. A crimson trace laser is built into the grip. This gives me very light wt, a hard hitting caliber with decreased risk of missed rounds penetrating nearby structures. The crimson trace gives good low light shooting ability and also help with point shooting. The hammerless design makes it easy to carry and pull from a pocket. Being a revolver it even can be repetitively while still an pocket and not jam.  Most of all, its small size and very light wt (lighter than any automatic of comparable caliber) means it can be dropped in coat pocket going out the door and is never a hastle to wear or carry thus I dont leave it behind!


----------



## Seig (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not real fond of a gun that fits in a pocket, but I do have the mini-firestorm .40,  and while it kicks like a mule, it is a very accurate little piece.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2005)

Seig bought the mini firestorm for me.. but I absolutely Hate it.. it does kick like a mule and unless you know it's going to do it.. well gee I woulda shot out the flock of birds overhead whilst aiming straight ahead...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 29, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> if I were to buy a "pocket gun" it would be Kahr PM9. Its a thin single stack 9mm. Decent power in a .380 sized package.


 
I tested one of those at a range last month.  Yuck.  I'm used to full size pistols, that single stack felt too thin in my hand and I had to adjust my grip.  My groups were OK, but adjusting from the Glock reset to the Kahr action caused some issues.  If I did carry concealed (which I don't) I'd much prefer the baby Glocks to it, though I do admit the two aren't really in the same class.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 29, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I tested one of those at a range last month.  Yuck.  I'm used to full size pistols, that single stack felt too thin in my hand and I had to adjust my grip.  My groups were OK, but adjusting from the Glock reset to the Kahr action caused some issues.  If I did carry concealed (which I don't) I'd much prefer the baby Glocks to it, though I do admit the two aren't really in the same class.
> 
> Lamont



It is what it is. I prefer my XD sub to the Kahr as well. IF I had to carry a small gun in the front pocket the Kahr would be much more comfortable than my XD. The XD and Glocks are just too fat for me for this mode of carry (as well as ankle carry). The XD subs/Baby Glocks are basically small service sized guns that are easily concealed in a good holster. The kahr/kel-tec/38snubs are hideaway backup guns IMHO...as you mentioned, in a different class.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 18, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What is your favorite compact handgun (Something that you could fit in your pocket) and why?
> 
> :2pistols:


 During the winter, I sometimes carry my Glock 27 in my coat pocket.  I also have a .32 Kel Tec with a pocket clip that I carry from time to time (though, I don't have faith in .32 as a man stopper).  Word to the wise, though, if you carry something like the G27 in a coat pocket....I obviously don't have a round chambered.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Word to the wise, though, if you carry something like the G27 in a coat pocket....I obviously don't have a round chambered.


Just out of curiosity, is this the way you carry or do you use a pocket holster?  If you use a pocket holster you would still be able to keep a round in the chamber.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2006)

My new favorite is my Glock 30. That goes everywhere with me now.



> Just out of curiosity, is this the way you carry or do you use a pocket holster? If you use a pocket holster you would still be able to keep a round in the chamber.


 
I am thinking that you can be chambered just as long as you had something to guard the trigger and prevent an accidental discharge...no?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> My new favorite is my Glock 30. That goes everywhere with me now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that you can be chambered just as long as you had something to guard the trigger and prevent an accidental discharge...no?


my point exactly, the holster would help prevent an AD.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 18, 2006)

how about one of these?

http://www.securityandsafetysupply.com/products-duty-gear/clip-2.html


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 18, 2006)

I like my North American Arms mini-revolver.
http://www.naaminis.com/magnum.html
I can't hit anything that is further than a couple of meters away, though :lol: .


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 19, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> how about one of these?
> 
> http://www.securityandsafetysupply.com/products-duty-gear/clip-2.html


 The only possible use I see for one of those would be to have a way to render the weapon inoperable while still keeping it loaded--home defense gun with kids around, etc. (and I feel there are better methods of doing this). For anything else, I think it's unsafe to the point of negligence. Why? because safe gunhandling dictates keeping the finger off the trigger/out of the trigger-guard until the weapon is "on-target" and you are prepared to fire. I don't want to be messing around trying to knock this thing out from behind the trigger in a stressful situation. This is especially true considering you may be moving, fighting off your attacker with your free hand while deploying the weapon, etc.


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

I was a big fan of the glock 19.  Not too big and would fit perfect in a rig that i had in a pair of cargo pants.  It was good fun when you went hiking knowing that you had protection in the middle of nowhere and nobody was the wiser.  I dont know if cargo pant pocket is considered a pocket size for a pistol... but it worked for me


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 19, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, is this the way you carry or do you use a pocket holster? If you use a pocket holster you would still be able to keep a round in the chamber.


 Normally, I use a Serpa retention holster on my belt, with a Glock 22C (my duty weapon).  However, on occassion I chunk my G27 in the zip up pocket of my coat and head out the door.  In that event, it's free moving the zippered pocket, so I keep a full magazine and an empty chamber.  Not the most ideal way to carry, but again, it's better than leaving it at home.  Besides, once I retrieve it from my pocket, I can chamber in a fraction of a second.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 19, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Normally, I use a Serpa retention holster on my belt, with a Glock 22C (my duty weapon). However, on occassion I chunk my G27 in the zip up pocket of my coat and head out the door. In that event, it's free moving the zippered pocket, so I keep a full magazine and an empty chamber. *Not the most ideal way to carry, but again, it's better than leaving it at home.* Besides, once I retrieve it from my pocket, I can chamber in a fraction of a second.


works for me...


----------

